# South Downs Way



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone 'done' this long distance footpath? In particular by using a M/H and public transport?


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes I did the whole length from Winchester to Eastbourne during summer 2004. A very good walk with plenty of good scenery and passing through some pretty villages.

However, I did it as a organised walk where we were taken each day by bus to the start and taken home at the end of the end of each leg.

I have done the coast to coast however using my wife to take the MH to the end of each leg each day and I would walk to her. It takes a little planning but it certainly works.

Good luck with your walk it will be worth the effort and will be very rewarding.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It may be difficult to do without somebody on hand to move the MH between sites, and get you to your starting / finishing points for each day. There is public transport but it's not exactly frequent :roll: . Sites I can think of are CC Morn Hill (winchester), CCC Graffham & Slindon, a few CL's around and about, CC Brighton, and fairfields farm near Pevensey


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The site at Washington here should probably be on your list. It is only about 15 minutes (walking) off the route of the South Downs Way and is at an intersection for buses going north, south, east and west. Also a good pub 5 minutes away. This link to West Sussex County Council gives you further information about the South Downs Way and buses.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

peribro said:


> The site at Washington here should probably be on your list. It is only about 15 minutes (walking) off the route of the South Downs Way and is at an intersection for buses going north, south, east and west. Also a good pub 5 minutes away. This link to West Sussex County Council gives you further information about the South Downs Way and buses.


That's an interesting one, peribro, didn't know it was there 8)

I posted recently about a site at East Dean (near Goodwood, just off the SD way) - see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98844-.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I did it both ways on Sundays.

I used to drive to a starting point walk approximately 10 miles then 10 miles back to the car. Bit by bit i managed the full length and back!

By walking a predetermined distance and then scouting round for a parking place you get a bit of added value as you tend to find all sorts of little back waters.

If you are comfortable reading OS maps then there are many parking places and even campsites on or near the footpath. it takes a bit of planning, but a second driver would make it so easy.


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just completed the South Downs Way in nine days using the camper and various means of public transport and taxis. It was a really enjoyable walk and not difficult at all.
Our method was to always have the van at the end of our walking day, so it took a bit of doing some days getting from there to the start of our walk, but we managed it and would be delighted to share the experience with others if interested.


----------



## Misszoe (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Navigator and others
We’ve just bought a camper and keen to do South Downs Way - only one driver so it will be van and public transport. We have a small lazy dog so preferably smaller sections and not much more than seven miles a day though with a bit of carrying we could probably manage ten at a stretch. 
We’ll be doing weekends only rather than in one go but live Brighton so can do early starts.
Any tips very welcome!
Thank you!
Zoe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Unfortunately that was navigator's last post, in 2013,so your unlikely to get an answer Zoe.

But welcome to the forum and it would ve interesting to hear how you get on.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Misszoe said:


> Hi Navigator and others
> Weâ€™️ve just bought a camper and keen to do South Downs Way - only one driver so it will be van and public transport. We have a small lazy dog so preferably smaller sections and not much more than seven miles a day though with a bit of carrying we could probably manage ten at a stretch.
> Weâ€™️ll be doing weekends only rather than in one go but live Brighton so can do early starts.
> Any tips very welcome!
> ...


We live not far from Brighton and walked it 7 or 8 years ago doing it in stages - ususlly about 10 miles but a couple of 13 mile stages. We have two dogs and the smaller one was about a year old at the time and we often carried her for the last couple of miles.

As you may be aware the suggested route is west to east - not only will you most likely have the wind behind you but the views in the last few miles heading towards Eastbourne are certainly worth seeing and are more dramatic than those at the Winchester end.

We used the motorhome and a car so didn't have to rely on public transport. I'm sure it can be done with public transport but you will have to plan your routes very carefully as there are some stretches with very little public transport in the vicinity. I suspect you may have to do some occassional long stretches, particularly on the western stages.

Enjoy it - we loved it!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Be prepared for sudden weather changes. Just because the South Downs are in southern England doesn’t mean that the weather can’t be treacherous. I’ve been caught in a couple of really vicious squalls, so make sure you’re carrying appropriate clothing.


----------

